# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  مشکل دربرنامه ای با smtplib

## hirad000

سلام دوستان،میخوام یک میل با پایتون بفرستم ولی به ارور میرسم که میگه : کانکشن هاست failed شد یا میگه unexpected .میشه بگید مشکل از چیه؟
​error: [Errno 10060] A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond

import smtplibfrom email.MIMEMultipart import MIMEMultipart
from email.MIMEText import MIMEText

fromaddr = 'ادرس ايميل خودم'
toaddr = 'ادرس جيميل خودم'
text = 'test messgae fro python'
username = 'يوزر ياهو'
password = 'پسورد ياهو'
msg = MIMEMultipart()
msg['From'] = fromaddr
msg['To'] = toaddr
msg['Subject'] = 'Test'
msg.attach(MIMEText(text))

server = smtplib.SMTP('smtp.mail.yahoo' ,465)
server.ehlo()
server.starttls()
server.ehlo()
server.login(username,password )
server.sendmail(fromaddr,toaddr, msg.as_string()) server.quit()

----------


## hirad000

مرسی از راهمنماییتون
مشکلش حل شد، مشکل از این جا بود که جیمیل میگفت امنیت این اپی که داری باهاش میل میفرستی کمه.باید تو تنظیمات جیمیل این رو اوکی کرد.یعنی Turn On کرد.

----------

